# Bunny Health need advice!



## Nita (Oct 29, 2016)

My bun is feeling skinny but still eating drinking binking circling me and jumping and playing around his poops are a little small though.  Any advice please?


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 29, 2016)

Does he eat ok? 
Any teeth problems?  
What's his diet? 
Feeling their bones doesn't necessarily equal being thin.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Oct 29, 2016)

What is his cage made of? If his floor is damp and filthy, he may have parasites that are eating his food from inside his stomach. He may just be skinny, though. Try feeding him mangel beets and oats.


----------



## Nita (Oct 31, 2016)

He doesn't have a cage he is free roam. i vacuum the floor everyday because he is free roam and I understand that if given the opportunity he would eat any food he could because he doesn't know any better. He does have a litter box but doesn't use it. I'm working on litter train him still. Am I doing something bad for his well being?


----------



## Nita (Oct 31, 2016)

He eats great actually! I had to trial and error figuring out the way he would eat his hay more than he was because hay is such a big part of their diet 80% of what he should eat  so I made his own bunny feeder he loves to eat from and also have hay in his place in the living room along with water in both rooms for him. No problem with his dental health and he has a variety of  hard bunny teething toys. He started to gain a small amount of weight back. I knew he was loosing weight because the big ol chin that rabbits are supposed to have was barely there(since he is a lionhead his fur was growing back out and I was going to cut his fun)


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 31, 2016)

Bucks shouldn't have a"chin" or a dewlap. I am guessing he may of needed the weightloss.  if he had one.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The "chin" you are referring to is actually a dewlap. Bucks shouldn't have one. It is a physical characteristic of does. What breed is he?


----------



## Nita (Oct 31, 2016)

agora (I believe it's spelled that way) lionhead


----------



## Nita (Oct 31, 2016)

promiseacres said:


> Bucks shouldn't have a"chin" or a dewlap. I am guessing he may of needed the weightloss.  if he had one.


thank you that is reliving to hear! I just over worry because rabbits are such a mystery. That even experts can not give an exact answer on the way they do things ya know? either the answer is that it's either really good for them to act a certain way or really bad and there are the slightest differences to tell which it is. Does that make sense? 
There are things that I just rather have the opinion of another person who has had to figure it out like I am.


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 1, 2016)

The only "experts" in rabbits are self-appointed. Every one of us learns by doing; the real problem is that every person brings their own prejudices and ideals into the situation, and boiling it all down to what works well for you and your animals gets confusing.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Nov 1, 2016)

I agree with @Bunnylady . There is really no such thing as a rabbit expert. There are some who are more knowledgable about rabbits than others, but the day that there can truthfully be someone who knows everything there is to know about rabbits is the day that we can stop raising them. 
@Nita , i believe the breed you are referring to is the Angora.






 Does your rabbit look something like this?


----------



## Nita (Nov 3, 2016)

yes it does look like mine except I cut his hair. He was falling asleep but his head tilting up and it scared me. is that normal?  If I woke up him up he would act fine but he sometimes sleep really hard


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 4, 2016)

Some Lionheads have a seizure disorder, a bit like Epilepsy. Some may shake and twitch, while others just seem to sit and stare. Nobody knows just how many Lionheads may have this problem, because the rabbits are perfectly normal when they aren't seizing, so someone has to be there and recognize it when it happens. Without seeing what your rabbit was doing, I can't be sure, but it's possible that is what you were seeing.


----------



## Nita (Nov 4, 2016)

What do I do when he has them?


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm no expert and I don't even have any rabbits now but hope to soon. If the bunny has been on the ground I would have him checked for parasites. My bunnies were not fat but they never was skinny either. Just a nice meaty shape.


----------



## Nita (Nov 4, 2016)

that is why I am here to get advice and talk/learn more about rabbits


----------



## Nita (Nov 4, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> Some Lionheads have a seizure disorder, a bit like Epilepsy. Some may shake and twitch, while others just seem to sit and stare. Nobody knows just how many Lionheads may have this problem, because the rabbits are perfectly normal when they aren't seizing, so someone has to be there and recognize it when it happens. Without seeing what your rabbit was doing, I can't be sure, but it's possible that is what you were seeing.


Any advice you could give me?


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't think there's really anything to be done.  I mean, feed him appropriately, etc, just like you would any other rabbit.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Nov 4, 2016)

It may be a sign of an ear infection. Ear infections can cause a condition called head tilt, which can leave permanent spinal damage. Check his ears, make sure there is no infection/mites. If not, try to contact the previous owner, and ask if the rabbit had an ear infection in the past.


----------



## Nita (Nov 5, 2016)

Okay


----------



## Nita (Nov 5, 2016)

I didn't see anything but his ears are small and he thinks I'm trying to play when I check his ears lol


----------

